# Quick: Recipes for Silicone Pans?



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I'm supposed to test a silicone muffin pan (six large muffins) and a nine by two inch circular pan.

Anyone have any good suggestions from something to challenge the material? Any suggestions would be appreciated.

TIA


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

An upside-down cake
Caramel flan
any fragile cake
A bombe-type frozen dessert

I have two of these and can't wait to try them.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Thanks so much for the suggestions Mezzaluna!

:bounce:


----------

